# Epilepsy and Disability



## Jeffk (Nov 15, 2014)

Does anyone know how easy or difficult it is to get disability if you have Epilepsy ? I was just diagnosed in September, have been having seizures off and on since then. Had all the tests you can think of, MRi, CT, ECG, they all came back normal but I am still on anti epileptics. I take one every morning and 5 at night. So far they seem to be working, but they make me sleepy as hell, my short term memory is shot, and I am very unstable when I try to walk. Oh, and my driving privileges have been revoked. I see my Neurologist tomorrow. hopefully he will reduce some of the dosage Im on because I hate walking around like a freaking zombie all day.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

My thoughts are if your driving privileges are taken away for a medical condition then disability seems likely soon. After all common sense dictates if you cannot get from home to work that you are somewhat disabled to hold employment. Of course you'll have to pursue it.


----------



## JustHer (Mar 12, 2013)

Many times disability is denied when you first apply. Not always, but much of the time you have to appeal. I think the average person, it takes about 3 years. You are allowed to appeal 3 times (I think). By the time you are accepted, you may reach a point with your meds that you come out of it enough to feel good enough to go back to work.

Sorry for what you are going through. Don't give up on returning to work. SSA is a life of poverty.


----------

